# Impacted Crop



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I lost a chicken to impacted crop.1st time for that for me.Most of my casualties are from ELRS
(egg laying related symptons).
Got pics if you'll want them , it's a big impact.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would put it in the emergency section with a warning about graphic pics.

I never had to deal with it. I had sour crop once but never impacted. I guess I was lucky.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I recently dealt with a Speckled Sussex with impacted crop. I was going to do crop surgery but didnt. I wouldnt have the time to nursemaid her, besides, I figured she'd go back to eating feathers and pine shavings.
I donated her to the feed store and told the owner about it. He's oriental and I'm sure she went to freezer camp which is fine by me.
I forgot to add that alot of times the gizzard is impacted as well. It's hard to tell until you open them up.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I lost 2 to impacted crop. One hen ate oyster shells and didnt make it. The other ate too much long grass and feed and died as well. 
Its hard to fix, the bird has to ne isolated and given olive oil to get everything moving which doesnt always work


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I read about grass being a big threat to them. I would cringe every time I read someone gave their birds mowed grass because their crops can't deal with the fibrous nature of the grass.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I dealt with crop impaction on a buff Orpington cockerel once. He made it through the crop impaction, but developed gout from kidney damage later. He was a pet.


----------

